# Audison Voce Av 5.1k running 3 ways?



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm wondering if it is possible how would one run hertz hsk 163 3 ways off of an audison voce av5.1k. A bit ten is being used as well as a jl tw5 for the sub.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Use the passive's for the mid/tweet and run the midbass active.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

So run the crossover, mid, and tweet off the b channel of the amp which is 140 watts then run the midbass w no crossover off the a channel which is 75 watts?


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd run it the other way. Mid/tweet channel 1/2 and the midbass off 3/4.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

The Bit10 will do the midbass crossover points.


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

The a channels are 75 watts and the b channels are 140watts what one would I hook to the midbass a or b ? Basically what ones need more power?


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Would it be easier or any benefit to just go with a jl hd900/5 instead ?


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

The Voce 5.1k is the newer version of my LRx 5.1k and I can say this amp beats the JL HD in alot of ways. The big one is the sub channel. WAY more power and that is good to have for pretty much any sub. More is always merrier. As for config, it was hit on earlier. A channel (60 watts) for the midrange/tweet and B channels (160 watt) for the midbass. The A channels used to be A class biased and I think this new version is the same. That is gold for tweeters especially and nice for midrange too. As for me, I found the B channels a little lacking and am actually running 2 amps and everything active now. 50 w to tweets, 160 w to midranges, 340 w to midbass and the 1150 w to my sub. I like power I guess


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn I guess so. I have my mind set on the one amp trying to save trunk space that's why I'm also going w the flat sub. I know the voce is way bigger then the hd but if it sounds much better I'd give up space for the bigger amp. 

Now to decide on 3 way hsk or 3 way voce ?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Are you sure the 5.1k is the right amplifier for you? It's meant for 2-way active front and subwoofer systems, not 3-way systems. If you're going to run a processor, I'd recommend looking at other options such as a 6-channel + subwoofer amplifier or a 4-channel plus 3-channel amplifier and so forth (you get the point) so you can get to 3-way active. Clearly you have a space constraint so I'd ask you to consider the new Kenwood amplifiers - they're tiny, they sound great (sure, not Audison great... but great), and you could get a full 3-way active + sub setup with good power.

If I remember, I'll ask the Audison rep if you can run the A-channels at anything other than 4-ohms. I'm not sure that channel is meant to be split and 75 watts split between a tweeter and a midrange, in my eyes, isn't enough juice (for the midrange, mostly) in comparison to how much the midbass would be getting. I've seen this done on Kenwood and JL 5-channel amplifiers and it works, though. (I might do it myself with my Kenwood 5-channel just to see how it works out in my truck.) You need to have the tweeter and midrange very close to each other for the best imaging potential, though).


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

We have the HSK 3-ways and the Voce 3-ways demo'd in the shop. Take a trip down to Atlanta! I like both of them, to be honest. I don't remember which I like better so I'll try to remember to re-demo them and come back with a conclusion on that front. But don't forget about Hybrid Audio, Audible Physics, Morel, and self-made combinations. Find Robb with the WRX on this forum, his 3-way combination is my absolute favorite sounding.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

sirbOOm said:


> We have the HSK 3-ways and the Voce 3-ways demo'd in the shop. Take a trip down to Atlanta! I like both of them, to be honest. I don't remember which I like better so I'll try to remember to re-demo them and come back with a conclusion on that front. But don't forget about Hybrid Audio, Audible Physics, Morel, and self-made combinations. Find Robb with the WRX on this forum, his 3-way combination is my absolute favorite sounding.


i'll pipe up here I guess as I have some experience with these drivers and others. Truthfully, noone can tell you what you will like more as that is truly an individual preference. My ears might not agree with your ears. Anyways, for me, I originally had the Hertz Mille hybrid 3 way setup (ML165,ML28 ad ML700). It was not to my liking once I got them in to be honest. I didn't know what was missing until I started trying other speakers in their place. I first went Morel for the tweeters and found they had way more detail and were super laid back where the ml28 was a little too in my face. I then grabbed my current Scan illum. tweets and had much better upper extension as well as the other good qualities from the Morel. This was all after I had thought that I found the best sounding speakers to my ears. I listened in other vehicles but mainly did my listening on car audio stores well setup boards. The issue here I think is you are listening too all of these different speakers in a much larger environment with little reflections than the confines of a vehicle and no two vehicles are the same. I think this is why so many people in this hobby have done like I have - swap drivers out until you get something that works for you.

Anyways, getting a little sidetracked here. To me, the Voce played a little louder and had more midrange than the HSK sets but the HSK might have had a touch more midbass output. The Mille of course have WAY more on the midbass end and I found they were more open sounding than either of these and only a touch less midrange detail than the Voce. If you really want midrange detail try the HSK - XL. I personally didn't overly care for them but you might like. In the end, I would have not bought any Hertz speakers as I found Morel much more to my liking - same goes for Scanspeak. I guess that is why all of the drivers awaiting my new Lexus are of Scan or Morel make Also, go larger midbass if you are even considering 3 way (at least an 8 incher). Trust me you will thank me later.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I just heard a CDT audio setup... I liked it. Take a look at those - only god knows where you can demo that in a shop or car nearby, seems CDT is like Saabs... only dentists drive them; only certain people have even heard of or like CDT.


----------

